# HI / Rollover Pass 9ft Lemon Shark



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After a few long months of looking for a beach truck (blue one) i finally get my hands on a good deal. The same day i get the truck my buddy Logan asks me if want to go shark fishing the following weekend. Of course i am anxious to try out the 4 wheel drive on the beach. We head out early Saturday morning meeting up with Michael at Uncle bucks before dawn. Picked up some stingray and a pound of shrimp and headed to the ferry. Found a nice spot on HI a little after sunrise.








We immediately start running some shark baits out. The surf was a little rough but we still managed to get past the breakers without getting dumped.









After running out all 3 shark baits we noticed that none of them were staying out longer than 10-15 min so we decide to throw out some bait rods and cast nett some mullet before we relocate. To my surprise we were not only catching mullet in the with the cast net but also some of these small pompano. 









Got nothing but hard heads on shrimp and nothing was touching the mullet so Michael tells me to throw on some of these pompano. They were dead within 5min of being in the bait bucket but i still threw them on the hook anyways. Walked out to the first sand bar to fling them into the first gut. On my way back to put the rod in the rod holder i feel a big hit. This nice 27.5" red found the pompano quite tasty! 









Not much action after this so we head over to roller over pass to fish the surf. There was quite a few people swimming on the beach.

Seemed a lot deeper here but there was also some rubble in the first gut. Baits were sticking a little better being that it wasn't muddy like it was over at high island. We run all our baits out and kick back and enjoy the beach. On the bait rod the croaker were consistanly hiting shrimp. I try to through some gold spoons in the first gut but was unsuccessful. When i turn around i see Logan strapping in Michael! Fish on! I run to get the tail rope and take off down the beach to warn all the swimmers in the water.








Michael said he had the drag accidently locked down tight when the shark hit so it didnt take but about 20-30 mins to bring him in. I was a little nervous at first bc this was my first offical shark to tail rope. When i see the two dorsal fins and the size of the shark I know im in for a hell of a first expierence. I calm myself down and manage to get the tail rope on pretty quick. Logan assists me by grabing the leader and having control of his head.










After getting the shark on the beach the spectators flocked to us. Seemed like everyone on the beach wanted to take a freakn family photo with it. I quickly took the hook out and measured it. An amazing 9ft lemon shark! Michaels personal best!

Photo bomb!


















The shark took a while but ended up swimming off just fine.

After this the only action we had was a half bitten stingray off of Logans reel.








I decided to double up on the hooks and get ready for the evening drop that would sit out all night.









The baits are set and the burgers were cooking. After we had dinner all of us decide to crash out. Well around 2 am I hear my reel screaming beyond believe, I look over at Logans and Micheals rods and all our glow sticks are gone. First thing that comes to my head is that we have one big shark on and it has tangled all of our lines. Next I look over to my left and see some tail lights down the beach. F*CK! Some ignorant dumba$$ drove around our camp markers right into our lines. Keep in mind that the water was practically to the bed of my truck so he was pretty much driving in the water. My abu big game 10000i got spooled and I lost my top shot on my 6/0. Logan and Michael also lost some line. 
The next day I re-spooled a top shot and ran out another ray as did Micheal and Logan. We gave it till about 1030 and called it day. All in all it was a good trip besides waking up to our reels screaming because of a truck!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

That is a nice lemon for sure! Great report and pics, thanks for posting up.

Btw, welcome to 2cool.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Great catch!!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, awesome site! I have been on here reading reports and looking up information. Figure i post up a report to contribute.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW, nice catch and great story.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board!! Great story and great catch!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice fish.....


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Man thats is the biggest lemon I've seen caught out that way.My crew had one the year of Katrina a little over 7'.Great job guys.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Nice Lemon! She looks a little skinny for a 9 footer but very nice fish. Congrats! In what little time I spend on HI each year, maybe 15 days a year avg, I have seen about 10 really nice lemons caught between McFaddin and Crystal Beach in the last 10 or 12 years or so. They like that area for some reason. The bulls are pretty thick in there also. A 9-2 lemon is the biggest I ever personally saw caught and it was down east of the old Dirty Pelican pilings in September about 6 years ago. Way to go, congrats again! Looks like there is still lots of weed on the beach, is it bad in the wade gut? Is there a debri (do-do) line of small weed particles and assorted bits of junk just inside the first bar? When its like that I seem to have good luck.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Really awesome catch, better than most will ever make off the beach (or anywhere else).

Congrats!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.



Sea-Slug said:


> Nice Lemon! She looks a little skinny for a 9 footer but very nice fish. Congrats! In what little time I spend on HI each year, maybe 15 days a year avg, I have seen about 10 really nice lemons caught between McFaddin and Crystal Beach in the last 10 or 12 years or so. They like that area for some reason. The bulls are pretty thick in there also. A 9-2 lemon is the biggest I ever personally saw caught and it was down east of the old Dirty Pelican pilings in September about 6 years ago. Way to go, congrats again! Looks like there is still lots of weed on the beach, is it bad in the wade gut? Is there a debri (do-do) line of small weed particles and assorted bits of junk just inside the first bar? When its like that I seem to have good luck.


Seemed a little skinny but it sure was heavy pulling it back in. Took all three of us. The weed wasnt bad at all. We did have some come up our lines on the outgoing tide and there was debri in the first gut. Big chunks of rock. I couldn't even walk through it. I tried and cut my leg. So all i did was move my truck to the other side of Micheals red truck and everything was fine there. I guess it was just in front of my truck.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

WHAT said:


> After a few long months of looking for a beach truck (blue one) i finally get my hands on a good deal....


BTW Congrats on the truck, hard to beat a good old Z-71 for rolling down the beach!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Biggest Lemon I've seen. HI is full of sharks. You must have a great bait store to get your rays, I can never find them stocked.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

great catch and a nice z-71


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG Guys, nice job on that lemon.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Going to be hard to top that one, that's for sure. 
Nice catch and release.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I rembember setting out 7 nites in a row till I caught 1--8ft bull

nice catch and sorry about the truck runnning into your lines ---what do you do with idoits


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

We got there Friday after noon and left around 1230 to 1. I saw yall unloading when we were packing up to leave. Nice shark. We caught a few specs but couldn't get the lines out we need a splash guard for the Kayak.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

KRAZYKARL said:


> We got there Friday after noon and left around 1230 to 1. I saw yall unloading when we were packing up to leave. Nice shark. We caught a few specs but couldn't get the lines out we need a splash guard for the Kayak.


Thanks, yea i remember yall. Wasn't sure if yall had just got there or were leaving. When we got done unloading everything you guys were gone.


----------



## Nautique (Sep 24, 2009)

Great report, I myself always have a bait in the first gut during high tide. Nice Lemon!


----------

